# Giant Toughroad SLR



## paulmich (Jul 6, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience with the Giant Toughroad SLR1 for bikepacking? https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/toughroad-slr-1-2018

Looks like a bike I would be interested in as this is the bike I have been looking for but didn't know it existed until a month ago. I like the flat bars and comes rack equipped. I am very tempted by this bike.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't have any long term experience with it but I did ride one last year at the bike shop. I like it a lot. 
I was about to buy it and then some other stuff came up and I bought a Surly Krampus. I still need a pavement bike and this will be it.


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

I have no experience with it*, but it looks like good spec for the money. The question with any bike is if it fits you and if it fits your needs. Personally, I have killed a couple aluminum frames and multiple aluminum bike racks, so as either is retired or dies, I have migrated to steel for both. Plus I like how good steel frames ride, though I currently have a pretty good riding aluminum cross bike.

In short, I would not make racks a prerequisite of a bike (though the ability to take racks is a different story), bit if this bike ticks the right boxes for you, consider them a bonus.

*Begin armchair speculation


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

1 1/4" steerer, ugh.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

big_papa_nuts said:


> 1 1/4" steerer, ugh.


I get it but how many times are you really going to mess with it?


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

NYrr496 said:


> I get it but how many times are you really going to mess with it?


Fair. Some people may never even realize it's different but I tend to find that I play with fit quite a bit and may change my stem/bars a couple times a year. I actually have most every length of stem for 31.8 and 25.4 bars. I also work in a shop and find non-standardization to be infuriating, especially when it's done for miniscule gains.

Awesome looking bike otherwise. I actually considered one recently.


----------



## Geralt (Jul 11, 2012)

big_papa_nuts said:


> 1 1/4" steerer, ugh.


Overdrive 2 is the 1 1/4" tapered steerer. Overdrive(not Overdrive 2) is just a regular 1 1/8" tapered steerer.


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

Geralt said:


> Overdrive 2 is the 1 1/4" tapered steerer. Overdrive(not Overdrive 2) is just a regular 1 1/8" tapered steerer.


regardless, what is the point of any of it, if they spec a 9mm QR?


----------



## coastermtb (Feb 20, 2012)

Got one a couple of weeks ago. Great value for getting a taste of bikepacking. set of panniers on the way and have fitted Jones loop bars. There isn't much choice in the flat bar range. Should be fine for some short trips without spending a lot. QR back and front - simple to use, had plenty of trail bikes with QR before through axles became the go. Do the job no fuss.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

A few things I have noticed. . . . .

1) It appears that, for better or worse (depending on what you want), the fork is non-suspension corrected? Some will appreciate that, others, maybe not.

2) Looks like a gimmicky seat post collar. Are they having issues with normal seat post collars? Is there a provision for a quick release option? I'd be interested to know why they did this (a functional improvement, or a solution begging for a problem?)

3) They don't mention any provisions included for running fenders/mudboards. It is quite possible that a significant percentage of potential customers for this bike may want to run fenders.

4) It's difficult to see what attachment points are on the fork. This is important to many bikepackers, just like fender clearance could be.

5) It would have been nice to see them take some sort of a swing at a handlebar that falls into the alt bar category.

With that said, it does appear to be a bike to consider if someone is looking to dabble in some off-road touring without dropping a lot of cash.


----------

